# LITTLE MIAMI RIVER- Anything and Everything



## MadHatter Angling

As this river runs right through the heart of southwest Ohio I thought it only necessary to create a thread specific to this forum that can stay up to date on the conditions of this river and the fish that are being caught there at any given time of the year. Also, as a new user I think this site lacks specific details about the rivers and streams that run through the state. I intend to begin making threads like this one to help fellow anglers learn about the water that is near them. I am going fishing on the Little Miami on Saturday. You already know you will be hearing how it goes. This thread is for anything and everything related to The Little Miami River. Thanks guys.


----------



## garhtr

Great Idea ! Keep us updated !
Thanks and Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## brandonw

Awesome idea. I'd love a thread for the GMR and Mad also. 

I've actually never fished the LMR now that I think about it... Hm


----------



## MadHatter Angling

I'm originally from central ohio but i would definitely be able to do that... I'm going to make them for each one of the big fisheries here in central an southern Ohio... you heard it here first


----------



## SMBHooker

Make threads great again.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Man, what ever did we do before.


----------



## garhtr

I'm looking forward to some specific details on the Lmr, especially that lower section, I don't hear much about that area ?? 
Good luck !!


----------



## hunter moss

goodluck.. hopefully you find them! fishing off the shore?


----------



## marv

Woo Hoo lets get them river banks lined with littering fisherman


----------



## ML1187

I predict two timeouts and one account ban from this thread... but at least spring is near


----------



## garhtr

marv said:


> Woo Hoo lets get them river banks lined with littering fisherman


"Fisherman" never litter !
I bet guys on OGF have picked up 100x the litter they have left behind.
Good luck and Good Fishing !
I think spring is already here, best Feb ever.


----------



## G-Patt

Great idea! I blame the cabrewers for the garbage. With the exception of a few "fisherman" down at the MaGrish preserve, I haven't seen much fisherman-related garbage. Just my experience though.


----------



## Dolla5!3

I hit the lmr Sunday morning got some nice cats but it won't let me load the pictures


----------



## dytmook

brandonw said:


> Awesome idea. I'd love a thread for the GMR and Mad also.
> 
> I've actually never fished the LMR now that I think about it... Hm


Gmr as I saw it is currently chocolate milk as well as the Still water


----------



## Cat Mangler

IMO, if you want to know where most of the trash in the rivers come from, head to your nearest storm sewer outlet after the next good rain.

Hint: Watch out for needles!


----------



## Dolla5!3

garhtr said:


> I'm looking forward to some specific details on the Lmr, especially that lower section, I don't hear much about that area ??
> Good luck !!


Are u talking about the part that going into the Ohio river? If so I fish it all the time n I rarely see garbage


----------



## MadHatter Angling

ML1187 said:


> I predict two timeouts and one account ban from this thread... but at least spring is near


what makes you say that? did i do something wrong? i don't understand why people are hostile when I'm just trying to make some useful threads. I haven't read one useful thing about this river on here so i wanted to have a profile where anyone could go and learn anything. and also I'm going to the lower part near the ohio river.. will post how it goes.


----------



## ML1187

Cat Mangler said:


> IMO, if you want to know where most of the trash in the rivers come from, head to your nearest storm sewer outlet after the next good rain.
> 
> Hint: Watch out for needles!


I don't know man, I see a TON of fishing related trash...


----------



## MadHatter Angling

oh your talking about the comment that the other guy left.. my fault


----------



## SMBHooker

MadHatter Angling said:


> I haven't read one useful thing about this river on here so i wanted to have a profile where anyone could go and learn anything. and also I'm going to the lower part near the ohio river.. will post how it goes.


I admire ur goal. Do a search in the SW forum alone and u could spend a year reading and learning. 

Punch a few key words and you'll see plenty of compiled and shared knowledge. Not sure you've been around long enough to back ur statement. Stick Around a bit and stay active in your membership and I think you'll be glad ya did... You'll definitely learn a thing or 2 and possibly make a friend or 2.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MadHatter Angling said:


> what makes you say that? did i do something wrong? i don't understand why people are hostile when I'm just trying to make some useful threads. I haven't read one useful thing about this river on here so i wanted to have a profile where anyone could go and learn anything. and also I'm going to the lower part near the ohio river.. will post how it goes.


LOL thats not hostile....hes talking of subject matter....sometimes people get ......cabin feva!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


> I don't know man, I see a TON of fishing related trash...


I didn't say all, I said most. I understand your view of Vic Coomer lures as the white trash/ghetto lure, but don't think I ain't seen caffeine shad and kvd packaging bank side.

This picture provides great insight though. Notice the old torn up bottle? Doubt that made it there at the same time if ya catch my drift.

I'd also like to point out that, that little piece of paper is biodegradable. Now don't go thinking I just throw my trash on the river, but what causes more harm to the environment? that paper witch can contribute to life on this planet, or all the lead and plastic lures that every single one of us is guilty of losing to snags? Throwing dead tree products in a trash can to be piled up in a dump is almost as bad as dumping plastic in our waters. Very wasteful.

So, while you post a picture that supports both of our statements(with old trash and new), it seems you believe most anglers are wholly guilty of trashing our waters. I am still gonna wait for the day you visit a sewer outlet just after a storm. I strongly feel if you do as I suggest, you'd understand my point.

Until then, enjoy that there horse up there.


----------



## ML1187

Cat Mangler said:


> I didn't say all, I said most. I understand your view of Vic Coomer lures as the white trash/ghetto lure, but don't think I ain't seen caffeine shad and kvd packaging bank side.
> 
> This picture provides great insight though. Notice the old torn up bottle? Doubt that made it there at the same time if ya catch my drift.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that, that little piece of paper is biodegradable. Now don't go thinking I just throw my trash on the river, but what causes more harm to the environment? that paper witch can contribute to life on this planet, or all the lead and plastic lures that every single one of us is guilty of losing to snags? Throwing dead tree products in a trash can to be piled up in a dump is almost as bad as dumping plastic in our waters. Very wasteful.
> 
> So, while you post a picture that supports both of our statements(with old trash and new), it seems you believe most anglers are wholly guilty of trashing our waters. I am still gonna wait for the day you visit a sewer outlet just after a storm. I strongly feel if you do as I suggest, you'd understand my point.
> 
> Until then, enjoy that there horse up there.


I knew that pic would ruffle some feathers but didn't realize just how much lol. And yes I saw that bottle - obviously been there a while. The point of the pic is to prove that anglers do indeed litter and especially at points on the river with high public access. Take the rest however you want - especially since you already know how I feel.


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> I don't know man, I see a TON of fishing related trash...


 No fisherman left that
I Agree, that is fishing related trash but Owning a fishing rod and tackle box doesn't Necessarily make someone a "Fisherman"  IMO

Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


> I knew that pic would ruffle some feathers but didn't realize just how much lol. And yes I saw that bottle - obviously been there a while. The point of the pic is to prove that anglers do indeed litter and especially at points on the river with high public access. Take the rest however you want - especially since you already know how I feel.


Honestly, short of your obvious disdain for Vic Coomer lures, I don't understand how you feel. I'd presume this opinion as what other reason would you require for a close up shot of trash. But I do not understand the opinion of blaming anglers for the proportion of litter as you claim. 

Granted, I don't fish up north a lot like you and I can only attribute this thinking to not being where so much trash is washed out from urban areas. I mean, if you haven't seen a sewer outlet run hard after a dry spell, you have never been as horrified by trash as you could be man. But I don't take pictures, I take trash bags!

I mean give me crap about using Vic Coomer lures, or god forbid some Creek chubs, then whatever. But your insinuating that the users of these lures are the main contributors. And seems how you already admitted you thought it would rustle some feathers, it only goes to show that this was your intent. 

Apparently, because I only spend about 50-75 cents per lure instead of 2-4 dollars, my inferiority leaves me prone to litter? What other conclusion was there to be drawn from that post man?


garhtr said:


> No fisherman left that
> I Agree, that is fishing related trash but Owning a fishing rod and tackle box doesn't Necessarily make someone a "Fisherman"  IMO
> 
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I agree with this whole heartedly, and would only add that no decent human would litter, for that matter. You shouldn't have to be an "outdoorsman" to understand the issue, and it seems that it is only those "outdoorsmen" who promote this cause.


----------



## marv

Really now, go to the river under the beechmont levee in the summer and take a look around. night crawler, chicken liver containers, cheep tackle packaging, beer and pop cans and bottles. human crap on trails. not all fishermen are pigs but alot are.


----------



## afishinfool

ML1187 said:


> I knew that pic would ruffle some feathers but didn't realize just how much lol. And yes I saw that bottle - obviously been there a while. The point of the pic is to prove that anglers do indeed litter and especially at points on the river with high public access. Take the rest however you want - especially since you already know how I feel.





Cat Mangler said:


> Honestly, short of your obvious disdain for Vic Coomer lures, I don't understand how you feel. I'd presume this opinion as what other reason would you require for a close up shot of trash. But I do not understand the opinion of blaming anglers for the proportion of litter as you claim.
> 
> Granted, I don't fish up north a lot like you and I can only attribute this thinking to not being where so much trash is washed out from urban areas. I mean, if you haven't seen a sewer outlet run hard after a dry spell, you have never been as horrified by trash as you could be man. But I don't take pictures, I take trash bags!
> 
> I mean give me crap about using Vic Coomer lures, or god forbid some Creek chubs, then whatever. But your insinuating that the users of these lures are the main contributors. And seems how you already admitted you thought it would rustle some feathers, it only goes to show that this was your intent.
> 
> Apparently, because I only spend about 50-75 cents per lure instead of 2-4 dollars, my inferiority leaves me prone to litter? What other conclusion was there to be drawn from that post man?
> 
> I agree with this whole heartedly, and would only add that no decent human would litter, for that matter. You shouldn't have to be an "outdoorsman" to understand the issue, and it seems that it is only those "outdoorsmen" who promote this cause.


Time out!!! Theres the 1st.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Sigh, I'm just tired.
Well this thread is obviously getting off to a promising and classy start.
I have a few thoughts on the subject, you know how opinionated us white trash ghetto fishermen can be. I actually just got back from a pretty productive trip to the LMR this evening. I dunno after 30 years of 50 to 100 of those a year I'm guessing I've been on the LMR a couple thousand times now. I really think the right kind of thread on any one of our rivers could be great. For instance there are all kinds of subjects that could interest one about the Little Miami. A few topic ideas come to mind... I find it interesting that the Little Miami holds more water and better quality water thru the heat of the summer than almost all of it's tributaries. That would get into fens and groundwater and all kinds of cool stuff. The baitfish population is somewhat similar but in many ways very different than that of the GMR. For instance why is the central stoneroller the most common fish in the LMR and most of the GMR tribs but the spotfin is the GMR's most common baitfish. Why does the GMR have pike and the LMR muskies. The fact that there are very large flatheads 50, 60, 70 miles up the LMR. The fact there are over 100 nature preserves along the 110 miles of the LMR. That the deepest spot in the river is actually in the headwaters. The difference between the glaciated upper river and the gorge filled middle river caused by glacial melt and do you fish them differently. What will the spread of zebra mussels do to the fishing? Will Kentucky stocking five times the hybrids in the Ohio river it usually does affect the LMR? Do you think the draw down of Caesar Creek lake every winter hurts the fishing more than the cool water from the lake helps it in the summer? That back in the day there were more than fifty mills on the LMR and several hundred on the tribs and how the scour holes and rubble left behind by these are prime places to search out when hunting for fish. And on and on and on.
But if it's going to be a "I parked at Lake Isabella and walked upstream and caught three smallmouth on an xrap" kind of thread I'd just as soon it go away as soon as possible. The simple fact backed up by tons and tons of research is that smallies in small rivers are homebodies and it takes at least a decade to grow a trophy. In other words, unlike a lake, naming a specific spot is morally wrong unless you are just trying to screw up the smallmouth fishing in that spot. There is no real arguing or denying that point, it's science. 

And for the record Catmangler I think finding, catching, and fishing with live bait like creek chubs will teach you more about the river than fishing lures ever will. I fish with lures the vast majority of the time but that's because a rod and and backpack of lures stay in the truck all the time. It's much easier just to grab the pack and go. But being easier doesn't make it better. Ten years from now you will be the one that's an old river rat that knows the river better than anyone.


----------



## ML1187

Cat Mangler said:


> Honestly, short of your obvious disdain for Vic Coomer lures, I don't understand how you feel. I'd presume this opinion as what other reason would you require for a close up shot of trash. But I do not understand the opinion of blaming anglers for the proportion of litter as you claim.
> 
> Granted, I don't fish up north a lot like you and I can only attribute this thinking to not being where so much trash is washed out from urban areas. I mean, if you haven't seen a sewer outlet run hard after a dry spell, you have never been as horrified by trash as you could be man. But I don't take pictures, I take trash bags!
> 
> I mean give me crap about using Vic Coomer lures, or god forbid some Creek chubs, then whatever. But your insinuating that the users of these lures are the main contributors. And seems how you already admitted you thought it would rustle some feathers, it only goes to show that this was your intent.
> 
> Apparently, because I only spend about 50-75 cents per lure instead of 2-4 dollars, my inferiority leaves me prone to litter? What other conclusion was there to be drawn from that post man?
> 
> I agree with this whole heartedly, and would only add that no decent human would litter, for that matter. You shouldn't have to be an "outdoorsman" to understand the issue, and it seems that it is only those "outdoorsmen" who promote this cause.


The problem with the internet and social media sites is that you can't judge the intent of someone's posting you can only assume. And to say on a public forum how someone else "feels" about something without knowing the true intent behind it just gets us both in trouble. 

I don't have a dislike for Vics lures at all like you say. I've been outfished by others using Those exact lures more than once when fishing side by side , including the day I took that picture. Just because I don't use them (and the reason I don't is I'm not a good grub/swimbait fisherman... I've got a giant box of Joshys that have never caught one fish for me! They aren't a confidence lure for me nor the style I like so I don't use Vic's lures and that's simply that). 

I also never meant to give the impression about using chubs or live baits are cheating/ inferior. To me it's a different style and one I happen to love and want to do more of. It's just fun. My past posts directed to you on that topic were all in good fun (or so I thought - see how that works). My main point was you are a good enough fisherman to not NEED to use chubs in the winter. 

Finally we will have to agree to disagree on the amount of trash fisherman leave. It doesn't matter if we don't define them as fisherman or sportsman or whatever in our eyes. They are at a body of water, fishing , and do in fact leave trash behind. The picture was meant as evidence of that fact. No more no less.


----------



## 3 dog Ed

THANK YOU OSG!! For being a word of sense. My brother listened to your presentation at the fishing expo and was excited about your view. You are a steward of the rivers like most of us wish we could be.


----------



## MasterAngler33

MadHatter Angling said:


> As this river runs right through the heart of southwest Ohio I thought it only necessary to create a thread specific to this forum that can stay up to date on the conditions of this river and the fish that are being caught there at any given time of the year. Also, as a new user I think this site lacks specific details about the rivers and streams that run through the state. I intend to begin making threads like this one to help fellow anglers learn about the water that is near them. I am going fishing on the Little Miami on Saturday. You already know you will be hearing how it goes. This thread is for anything and everything related to The Little Miami River. Thanks


----------



## MadHatter Angling

as much as i love the conversation going on on my second posted thread ever i feel it would be more useful to talk about the things that the title states... thanks for the active communication though!


----------



## acklac7

MadHatter Angling said:


> as much as i love the conversation going on on my second posted thread ever i feel it would be more useful to talk about the things that the title states... thanks for the active communication though!


Good insight, but you're not a mod. Trying to act like one (on your second day) will just cause more problems.

You started this thread at the wrong time. Just deal with it. Had you started this thread in April, when everybody and there brother is catching fish, then things would have gone alot smoother.

Whatever you do don't let this thread sour your experience here. Learn from it, and stick around.


----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


> The problem with the internet and social media sites is that you can't judge the intent of someone's posting you can only assume. And to say on a public forum how someone else "feels" about something without knowing the true intent behind it just gets us both in trouble.
> 
> I don't have a dislike for Vics lures at all like you say. I've been outfished by others using Those exact lures more than once when fishing side by side , including the day I took that picture. Just because I don't use them (and the reason I don't is I'm not a good grub/swimbait fisherman... I've got a giant box of Joshys that have never caught one fish for me! They aren't a confidence lure for me nor the style I like so I don't use Vic's lures and that's simply that).
> 
> I also never meant to give the impression about using chubs or live baits are cheating/ inferior. To me it's a different style and one I happen to love and want to do more of. It's just fun. My past posts directed to you on that topic were all in good fun (or so I thought - see how that works). My main point was you are a good enough fisherman to not NEED to use chubs in the winter.
> 
> Finally we will have to agree to disagree on the amount of trash fisherman leave. It doesn't matter if we don't define them as fisherman or sportsman or whatever in our eyes. They are at a body of water, fishing , and do in fact leave trash behind. The picture was meant as evidence of that fact. No more no less.


To be honest, I may have been a little "cockier" than usual. Up all night fixing a CV axle tie rod and bearing and a long shift today has me ripe. Not an excuse, just a factor. My apologies.

I will not deny for one second that there are plenty of dipwads using a spot as a public garbage can. We have ALL seen it! It works me in a very bad way to see trash just thrown on the ground. Ask my kids, they've been ripped a time or two. Lol 

One point I'd reiterate, some of the "garbage" doesn't bother me as much as others. Paper products and the like are a definite eyesore to anyone who appreciates the beauty of nature, but I don't cringe over that nearly as much as plastic or styrofoam. I'm not saying it's OK to throw it just wherever but, at least it serves more purpose than rotting in a dump. 

I still wish you'd check out what I was talking about. Not to prove you wrong or anything, just so someone else can see this. I can take you to one particular storm drain outlet where when it rains, it is almost more trash than water rushing out of the pipes. It can be quite overwhelming to see literally thousands of bottles, cans and styrofoam cups just surging into the river. 

I have actually used my cast net to collect it and it is just so sad when you have filled like five 55 gallon yard bags and then come back the very next day and not even notice a difference. In a natural river, wood tells you how high the river rose, in downtown Dayton, the line of plastic is the indicator. 

So, I am in no way trying to diminish the major issue of irresponsible anglers littering. It needs to stop! Just saying that storm drains are trash conveyor belts and are continually fed far beyond what I think most people understand.


----------



## Cat Mangler

MadHatter Angling said:


> as much as i love the conversation going on on my second posted thread ever i feel it would be more useful to talk about the things that the title states... thanks for the active communication though!


Yeah, we are buttheads, but we still love/hate like siblings. Lol Sorry.


----------



## garhtr

marv said:


> Really now, go to the river under the beechmont levee in the summer and take a look around. night crawler, chicken liver containers, cheep tackle packaging, beer and pop cans and bottles. human crap on trails. not all fishermen are pigs but alot are.


 I agree that many people go Fishing and leave trash,my point was those people aren't going to hear a litter rant on OGF, --they're not here -- IMO.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Holy carp lol


----------



## FishermanMike

Welcome to OGF. This is a great site with a lot of very knowledgeable anglers, sometimes with differing views on things, as you can tell. People are protective of their local flows, and rightfully so. Most would rather risk offending a stranger on the internet than have their spot trashed and overrun with undesirables. [Keep in mind that I consider almost any other human I encounter on the river an undesirable  ]p

A wide open thread on a specific flow might give someone the wrong idea. The internet is a big, scary place. It doesn't take much to make an OGF account and gain posting privileges.

But I think all that has been made abundantly clear at this point anyhow. Talk generalities, not specifics, at least as far as locations are concerned, and I imagine things will go just swimmingly.

Now that the dead horse is no longer recognizable, I think I'll go to bed...


----------



## BobSmith

The only people that would get butthurt about someone posting a photo of litter left behind by fishermen are those that are guilty of doing it.


----------



## yakfishlmr

Mad hatter - welcome and thanks for posting. Look forward to hearing about your fishing trip.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mad hatter, YOU have done nothing wrong. If this thread gets deleted,or other members get banned it's not because of you. Guys will always get butt hurt for one reason or another.
Those who want to participate will,those who want to hate will.Keep doing what you wanna do an the mods will take care of the rest. They might even clean this thread up for ya a bit


----------



## holdren11

I was also excited for this thread when I first saw it... I fish the lower LMR alot from kayak. Unfortunate about the amount of liter but that's just about everywhere with public access. Bring a bag along with you and grab as much as possible. I have watched my grandfather pick up trash while fishing for 25 years. Lots of fish to be caught! Really want to get out this weekend but little hesitant to head out alone with water temps still pretty low. Any recommendations for must have gear if heading out alone when the water is chill?


----------



## DLarrick

Holdren, check out the canoes and kayak section and search cold water gear. has been a few threads and discussions about kayaking in the cold. post a report if you get out. 
as for this thread; I also thought it could have been a good idea. obviously don't burn spots but simple stuff about water conditions and what baits have been producing would be helpful information to people. I know you can check gauges and I do that but someone saying....drove over the LMR today and still looks like chocolate milk can save some drive time or waste of a trip.


----------



## hunter moss

Thinking about going out in waynesville on the LMR, will post a report


----------



## MadHatter Angling

alright fellas so unfortunately the trip was unsuccessful... we fished a couple spots on the little maimi with no luck... i was doing everything right i thought... fishing deep, slow rolling minnow, craw and leech imitations but still nothing... may go back out and try again some other time.


----------



## garhtr

I hit the Lmr for a couple hours a.m. water looked perfect and the level was exactly what I would prefer but I narrowly avoided a skunk.








This time of the season I seem to have my best luck mid-day into late afternoon, this is a tough time of the year for most of us  but (obviously not some guys - Flannel,ML, and catmangler, just to name a few , , , been killing it) I get a rare day off tomorrow and I hope to put in a little more time somewhere.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Cat Mangler

garhtr said:


> I hit the Lmr for a couple hours a.m. water looked perfect and the level was exactly what I would prefer but I narrowly avoided a skunk.
> View attachment 230008
> 
> This time of the season I seem to have my best luck mid-day into late afternoon, this is a tough time of the year for most of us  but (obviously not some guys - Flannel,ML, and catmangler, just to name a few , , , been killing it) I get a rare day off tomorrow and I hope to put in a little more time somewhere.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I still say it's tough man, barely beat the skunk myself! Hopefully tomorrow will bring more sun and more active fish!


----------



## holdren11

anyone having any luck on lower lmr? got out Wednesday for a couple hours. caught about 5 real small smallies. I wont complain. Looking to get into some bigger ones today. Any recommendations??


----------



## garhtr

The Whitebass/Hybrid and crappie Fishing has been good but I rarely do well on the lower river with S-mouth.
If I'm taking a day dedicated to Smalley's I'm going up river.
There are some big fish in the lower river but at least for me they are few and far between.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## creekboyMIKE

I spent about 3 hours on the LMR last night near Lunken Airport. Got 4 drum and a small white bass. Drum on crawlers on the bottom, white bass on a white curly about 5' from the bank. Lots of surface action all around, if you've got a boat to follow the action you should do great. In the past (later in the season) I've got some nice size cats and striped bass in the same area.


----------



## garhtr

Yesterday day ( evening) turned out to be a tough day for me also, that wind and drop in temps seemed to turn the fish off. I fished an area that had been producing plenty of W/ bss and I struggled to catch a half dozen mostly all smaller fish. The bite was much better a.m.today in the same spot. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Mangler said:


> I still say it's tough man, barely beat the skunk myself! Hopefully tomorrow will bring more sun and more active fish!


you sorta look like Hank Williams jr......just sayin..


----------



## Cat Mangler

Saugeye Tom said:


> you sorta look like Hank Williams jr......just sayin..


I'm not offended by that comparison. Now if you'd said I looked like Luke Bryan!


----------



## creekboyMIKE

I've been hitting the banks of the LMR down near Cincinnati the past couple weeks. The water level has been dropping rapidly the past couple days, and getting a little clearer everyday. We got a fish Ohio Drum, and a channel that's 1" shy of Fish Ohio on back to back days on cut shad / raw shrimp on the bottom. The gar are also starting to spawn, and we've had a few gar bites on cut bait about 2' down on floats. Been unable to set the hook on one so far this year. I'll be trying to get out to the special spot this weekend if the water level is low enough.

Tight Lines guys.


----------



## creekboyMIKE

Last Monday on the lower LMR, on the water from about 7a-11a. Water is warming up, and the conditions were perfect, slow current, water was glass - I set up right on the edge of the current in a spot where the current doubles back upstream. 3 fish Ohio drum (largest pictured), and a little 13" channel - all released to grow a little bigger. All caught on either cut or whole creek chubs on the bottom with big sinkers and circle hooks. Also the first time I've ever had a snake in the bait trap about 3' long - northern water snake I think. The gar are definitely moving, had a couple shiners stolen off the bobber, hit exactly like a gar, and saw a lot of them surfacing nearby. Gonna try to get back out this weekend with a couple new rig types to try and get some gar. Any tips for landing gar would be appreciated. I landed a few little guys (about 30") last year, but had about 10x as many bites that didn't set the hook.


----------

